# My CPHP progress and one RTCP



## NancyRogers (Jun 11, 2010)

This one is RTCP/no gel.  It's Day Star's Grapefruit Lily.  Love the smell and so far, it's sticking.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And here are my first two batches of CPHP.  This one is Day Star's Goldilocks.  I used .5 oz ppo and boy is it strong!  I think my colorant choice is unfortunate because Hubby says it looks like Hog's Head Cheese.   :shock: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This one is Black Vetiver Cafe by Souther Garden Scents.  I tried to use some charcoal, but obviously did not use enough to get a nice black layer.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finally, here are my latest bars with the addition of Sodium Lactate.  I think adding it has made a huge difference in the soap.  This one is a single bar I made to test a sniffy sized sample.  It's Frangapani from Southern Garden Scents.  I really like it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is Liquid Crack from Day Star.  I was able to do some much better swirling by using the SL.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finally, this one is Honeysuckle by Bert's Heaven Scents.  I just colored it yellow and added some sugar sprinkles on top.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TFL!


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, you've been really busy.  They all look great, even the hog's head cheese one (only in Louisiana!).  I thought about that Fleur de lis mold, but haven't gotten it yet, although I do have a stamp with it on there.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## April (Jun 12, 2010)

Busy ness created beauty.  

I love all of them including the Head Cheese (also an Acadian dish).  It's hard to pick a favourite, but the Liquid Crack is lovely.

Wow, just beautiful.

Cheers.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 12, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful!!  Looks like the fleur de lis released beautifully.  Lovely soap.


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 12, 2010)

Woohoo they are fantastic, all beautiful creations    I just adore the black vetiver soap especially. I have also been eyeing up Bert's Fragrances as they are such a good price!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2010)

Your soaps are amazing! I wish I could swirl as well as you do.


----------



## ToniD (Jun 12, 2010)

So pretty!    The honeysuckle is so appealing in its simplicity, and your molded soap came out so well!   (I have not yet been brave enough to try a decorated mold with cp)  Just a great bunch!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## holly99 (Jun 14, 2010)

They all look awesome! I especially love the liquid crack one though.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 15, 2010)

youre getting good lady! I love the multi colored one, what color did you use?


----------



## ewenique (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely soaps!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow Nancy, you are a prolific and talented soaper!  Wonderful pics


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> youre getting good lady! I love the multi colored one, what color did you use?



Thank you!  I used TKB's pops for that one.  The base is Orange Pop and the swirls and Blueberry Pop and Grape Pop.  I finally figured out how to get real purple...use very light OO and a bit of TD in the lye water.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2010)

By light OO, do you mean a lower percentage or EVOO?


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> By light OO, do you mean a lower percentage or EVOO?



Sorry.  I wasn't very clear, was I?     I just mean light in color.  I've been using some regular olive oil (not evoo), that I got at Sam's Club.  It's their Member's Mark brand.  Works great in soaps and helps get a whiter bar than the dark green evoo I was using.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nancy, those soaps are NICE!!  Your swirling is great!! I really like the first bar as the colors are pastel (my favorite) and they look so delicately swirled.  Well done.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2010)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering. It was probably me. I'm tired and not comprehending very well.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely soap Nancy.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Jun 26, 2010)

All great looking soaps! My fav is the lemon-colored one, but the Liquid Crack is second on my list for color....who thought up that name? Yikes, don't think my conservative customers here would go for it though, hehe.


----------

